# What are the advantages of skim coat and primer?



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Paint will not cover irregular surfaces, and a bathroom usually painted with semi-gloss will amplify those irregular surfaces.

Mark


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Agreed, any type of gloss, semi-gloss, "satin" paint is not your friend. Fill all voids prior to paint and use flat paint if possible...


----------



## fortunecookies (Jan 29, 2011)

The areas that I'm speaking of are not horrific. I can notice them because I am the one who did it. But I don't think the average person will notice. I just want the walls to look smooth and I would like to know if primer and/or skim coating would be best. I don't want the paint to be soaked up by the drywall. I'm not trying to disguise anything I just want to know which one or (if both) looks best.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd touch up then paint. You'll know the spots are there, so you might as well fix 'em....


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Do the mud touch up then use a high build primer before painting.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

> I don't want the paint to be soaked up by the drywall


.

Primer/sealer prevents this and equals out the porosity of the walls to make for an even finish.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I knew an older painter for years before he passed away. He did a lot of new high-dollar homes and one trick he taught me was to have the primer colored. If you were going to use a light color-he used a yellow, a medium color--he used blue or green, a darker color-he used brown or even black. Not this was just a small shot of color added at the paint store. When he put it over newly finished rock it would show the imperfections from skimming the rock by shining a bright light flat to the wall or ceiling. This has worked well for me in repairs, as I'm not the best at patching small areas.


----------

